# For those with diesels



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Do you use the BP Ultimate Diesel fuel and if so, have you noticed any discernable performance benefits and/or noise reduction?

Only I've just read the BP literature and it claims up to a 30% reduction in noise levels as well as claiming to make 'a 1998 diesel vehicle perform like a 2002 model'. Whatever that means.

Just wondered whether it was worth paying the extra for it at the pump.


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Hi Kell
I've tried a (single) tank-full so far.
The jury is still out really. Can't say that noise is too much of an issue on the 3L BM unit. - I bought it to see any mpg/performance gains but haven't been back to fill-up with any subsequent tanks.

I've not seen the relative cetane (sp?) levels of BP v other decent diesel though. (I'd be interested if you find anything on this. I think cetaine is a *rough* equivalent to RON in petrol)

BTW, take extream care filling with BP ultimate as petrol and diesel are similarly marked. Several BM threads on this subject.



BP said:


> At last, diesel customers have a choice.
> 
> BP is the first company to offer a separate diesel fuel formulated to get the full performance out of your diesel engine within the UK. This is especially true if your vehicle has one of today's advanced technology engines. You'll find this totally new fuel will significantly improve your vehicle's performance - from the way it accelerates to the amount of noise it makes.
> BP Ultimate diesel also significantly reduces the amount of black smoke and toxic emissions from your exhaust.
> ...


But they would say that!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Funnily enough I did read the cetane rating - it says BP ultimate is 55 while normal is 51.

It's asterisk'd though and insinuates that 55 is the lowest it would ever be, but that it's typically higher.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Mine ran 197bhp & 310lbft on good old Sainsburys diesel. Tried BP ultimate and though it was a tad smoother the extra price just wasnt worth it...


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

jonno said:


> BTW, take extream care filling with BP ultimate as petrol and diesel are similarly marked. Several BM threads on this subject.


I made this mistake...  and BP coughed up to cover the flush costs


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

coupe-sport said:


> Mine ran 197bhp & 310lbft on good old Sainsburys diesel. Tried BP ultimate and though it was a tad smoother the extra price just wasnt worth it...


SO maybe one tank every five then to clean it?


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

nutts said:


> jonno said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, take extream care filling with BP ultimate as petrol and diesel are similarly marked. Several BM threads on this subject.
> ...


ooops - diesel in the TT or petrol in the diesel (touran?)
I think its almost worse putting petrol in a diesel these days, it strips all the lubricants and really screws up fuel pumps. The BM tech that I met recently said he was seeing at least 1 a day with the wrong fuel.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

jonno said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > jonno said:
> ...


I can't remember which way round is worse, but whichever way it is, you can't do it as the pump nozzles (and receptors on the car) are different sizes for diesel and petrol. That is, one is thicker and won't fit in the thinner tube.


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

ah, that sounds familiar - can't put diesel in a petrol car that way.
Too bad they didn't redesign the diesel nozzels.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> SO maybe one tank every five then to clean it?


Nah - always put Supermarket stuff in - From Asda to Sainsburys and some Ulitmate inbetween still loads of grunt (and smoke)


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Never used it yet, all the BP garages seem to have inflated prices anyway so generally avoid them.

Some glowing short term reports on bmwland but nothing technical to back them up.


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

My AmD Leon gave the same performance as James' Revoed Golf, also largely on supermarket diesel (although I did use Shell sometimes as they are at the end of my road)


----------



## Pammy (Nov 10, 2003)

Always chuck Sainsburys best in our Voyager. Hubby did put some of the BP stuff in once - but felt it wasn't worth the extra money - plus you couldn't use your Sainsbury's petrol vouchers there :wink:

I tried Shell Optimax in the SLK on one occasion - and same here - couldn't tell the difference :? other than in the purse department :lol: Seems these "premium" fuels are a personal thing.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Pammy said:


> Always chuck Sainsburys best in our Voyager. Hubby did put some of the BP stuff in once - but felt it wasn't worth the extra money - plus you couldn't use your Sainsbury's petrol vouchers there :wink:
> 
> I tried Shell Optimax in the SLK on one occasion - and same here - couldn't tell the difference :? other than in the purse department :lol: Seems these "premium" fuels are a personal thing.


I know you have to give the car's ECU a little time to react to the fact it's regularly getting better fuel and adapt to it, whether petrol or diesel, just wondered if anyone had persevered that long or given up before they felt anything.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Tried BP Ultimate once, but couldn't tell the difference.

However, even if it gave you another 10% of power, would you notice? Can you remember how your car performed 5 tanks ago? I can't, not even a tank full ago! All I notice is the car gets gradually more nimble and faster as the tank empties. I think that provides far move of a discernible improvement than changing your fuel.

It's just marketing and a way to try and substantiate an inflated price over supermarket fuel, and unless you have a controlled environment and proper testing gear, I think it is probably impossible for any driver to detect a difference in performance.

Perhaps I'll move to filling my tank only half full each time, which will probably give a bigger performance and economy advantage than using any fancy fuel.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

The only grades that have(had) a nozzle interlock were 4 star and unleaded as it was mega-Â£Â£Â£ if you got leaded into your new car and ruined the catalyst. 

As for the supermarket vs big oil fuel debate its all down to the additives. The big oil cos have engine test labs and spend millions developing their own blends. Its like comparing Heinz Tommy K with Tesco own brand. It's the same but it's different and some think it's worth a premium....

For a car I cared about I'd buy an oil co product. :wink:

L


----------

